# Convert clamp-on troller to Folding bow-mount?



## DownSouthGaBoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Quick topic for discussion...

Has anyone ever seen a homemade folding bracket for a trolling motor to convert a clamp on style to a bow mount? I googled it but it only comes up with how to mount them. I've already got a clamp on troller, but like the convenience of the ones that fold up on the deck. I know Motorguide makes their Gator Mounts, but have better things to drop a few hundred bucks on (like carpet, paint, etc...). 

If anyone knows of anything let me know. I am going to plan something out and if anyone has any suggestions or ideas, I would appreciate the help. I'll make sure to take plenty of photos on the way.


----------



## Rat (Mar 25, 2010)

I have never seen a homemade folding mount; I would think it would be pretty difficult to build and keep working. I found mine on Crqaigslist for $20.

Here is one like mine:
Bow Mount for motor


----------



## caveman (Mar 25, 2010)

a member here posted his a long time ago will try and find it for you 

If memory serves me right it was BassnBob


----------



## caveman (Mar 25, 2010)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=11366&p=115835#p115835


hope this helps.


----------



## DownSouthGaBoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info, it does help alot. I'll probably use some of his idea and see if I can modify it a little to make it a bit more... err... aesthetically pleasing. 

Again, when I'm in construction phase, I'll keep it posted. If anyone has anymore ideas or photos let me know...


----------



## Whoopbass (Mar 25, 2010)

I believe a trolling motor is the most important piece of equipment on the boat if you bass fish.
I have a 65# Minn Kota Maxxum 24v foot control on my 15' boat. I can fish and control the boat in high winds or jump from spot to spot quickly.
That homemade mount that BassnBob made is nice but its not comprable to a real bow mount that all you have to do is grab a rope and flip the trolling motor out and then steer with your foot.
Check craigslist and the classifieds section in your local bass fishing websites for a used one.


----------



## Rat (Mar 26, 2010)

caveman said:


> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=11366&p=115835#p115835
> 
> 
> hope this helps.



That is a pretty sweet homebrew mount I must say...

Going to post an image here for posterity so the link and images are on th same page.


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 26, 2010)

I made one for my buddys tri hull useing some 2x4's and some hinges, It was cheap and functional. I will try and get some pictures of it for you. The only issue is you must get and extension handle to use it.


----------



## Nussy (Mar 28, 2010)

I simply used a 3" x 4" piece of aluminum angle I bought at Metal Supermarket. Cost me $3 and really seams solid.


----------



## Froggy (Mar 29, 2010)

You gotta stand up lean over to steer?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 29, 2010)

Froggy said:


> You gotta stand up lean over to steer?




You can get a handle extender or make one out of pvc....


----------



## DownSouthGaBoy (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok here's my solution to the problem. I do like the simple fixes everyone else had, however, I do not like the extra bulk of the clamp on attatchment, so I eliminated it.

Here is what I did (brief explanation in captions)


----------



## DownSouthGaBoy (Mar 30, 2010)

First I removed the pin that holds the clamp to the shaft...


----------



## DownSouthGaBoy (Mar 30, 2010)

Next I had to remove the spring loaded piece for clearance...


----------



## DownSouthGaBoy (Mar 30, 2010)

Next I made the folding arm and the mounting bracket. 

I didn't get into any specifics with mesurement on the arm, I kinda used trial and error. I found the arm should be half the length of the distance from the top of the sliding (top) bracket (with the motor in the folded position) to the top of the pivot (bottom) bracket with the motor in the deployed position.

But first came the mounting bracket.


----------



## DownSouthGaBoy (Mar 30, 2010)

These are the final mock up close-ups. Let me know what ya'll think.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks good man. I am tempted to try this myself but I am no metal worker.


----------



## DownSouthGaBoy (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey I'm no metal worker myself, I had the drill and grinder already, and I borrowed someone else's metal chop saw to cut everything, It took more thought than effort really.


----------



## rcgreat (Apr 30, 2010)

I think it looks awesome. Have you use it yet? Does it flex? Would you change anything?

Gary


----------



## fishfast41 (Apr 30, 2010)

I built a mount like that for my boats first incarnation. I removed the factory mount from the transom style motor and built one from wood and aluminum angle. What I was trying to do was copy the mounts I had seen on bow troll motors. It worked, but was a pain to use. I'll be using the same motor this time, but with a much simpler homemade mount. I don't have any pics of it, dang it. If I were doing it again, I'd keep the factory mount and design around it.Looks to me like you got the simple part figured out ,though, please post how well it works for you. By the way, my motor is a Sears DieHard. Minnkota made them for Sears. Darn good motor, took everything I threw at it for 15 years. I'll be reusing it on this build.


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Apr 30, 2010)

This is American ingenuity in its prime. Awesome job. Just make sure that its shock proof. You don't want your motor to go straight off into the water. 

Other than that, incredibly clever and money saving. Thank you, you just saved me from buying a motor.


----------



## DownSouthGaBoy (May 7, 2010)

No problem. I'll have to let ya'll kno whow it works out when I get the chance.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (May 8, 2010)

ARE YOU PLANNING ON FLIPPING THE HEAD/HANDLE OR JUST RUNNING IT IN REVERSE TO GO FORWARD? I RECENTLY FLIPPED MINE AND IT WAS A PRETTY SIMPLE PROCESS. GOOD WORK.


----------



## DownSouthGaBoy (May 10, 2010)

If you could, give me some details on the process of flipping the head as that would be optimal. It could get annoying having to remember to use it in reverse. Thanks.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (May 10, 2010)

I'm not sure about your motor but my Minn Kota just had a small bolt at the base of the motor head and all you have to do is unscrew that, pull the bolt out, twist the head 180 degrees, line up the holes, reinsert the bolt and tighten.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (May 10, 2010)

Here's what mine looked like after flipping the head.


----------



## sturdi87 (May 10, 2010)

bandgeek1263 said:


> This is American ingenuity in its prime. Awesome job. Just make sure that its shock proof. You don't want your motor to go straight off into the water.
> 
> Other than that, incredibly clever and money saving. Thank you, you just saved me from buying a motor.



Thats awesome, great job man, looks really good. I will definitely be checking back for functionality updates just for curiosity. This thread should be sticky'd. 





Whoopbass said:


> I believe a trolling motor is the most important piece of equipment on the boat if you bass fish.
> I have a 65# Minn Kota Maxxum 24v foot control on my 15' boat. I can fish and control the boat in high winds or jump from spot to spot quickly.
> That homemade mount that BassnBob made is nice but its not comprable to a real bow mount that all you have to do is grab a rope and flip the trolling motor out and then steer with your foot.
> Check craigslist and the classifieds section in your local bass fishing websites for a used one.



I broke down and bought a brand new 45lb MinnKota Edge 12v bow mount foot controlled and although it was very expensive (at least I think it was) I am very glad that I broke down and bought it. It is just awesome, the main benefit is increased fishing time. You can fish or tie on a different bait as you drive the boat with your foot. Foot controlled is definitely a huge benefit.

When I bought my boat it came with an old and very rough looking 18lbs motorguide transom mount. I was surprised it even works, I was just going to junk it or give it to someone but when I got my second battery I put it on the back, and it will stay there. I find it very useful for positioning the boat if I'm walking around fishing, or especially if there is a second person on board. Now that I have them, I would find it hard to do without either of them!


----------



## whitedog59 (May 10, 2010)

You can buy the mount from Minn Kota.


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jun 28, 2010)

DownSouthGaBoy said:


> Next I made the folding arm and the mounting bracket.
> 
> I didn't get into any specifics with mesurement on the arm, I kinda used trial and error. I found the arm should be half the length of the distance from the top of the sliding (top) bracket (with the motor in the folded position) to the top of the pivot (bottom) bracket with the motor in the deployed position.
> 
> But first came the mounting bracket.



Could you explain this in more detail? I read it and thought you were just talking about the shaft length between the tension control knob and the motor bracket. Is that so?


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 5, 2010)

MINN KOTA MAKES A BRACKET CALLED RIPTIDE TROLLING MOTOR BOW MOUNT BRACKET. MOTOR GUIDE MAKES THE SAME BRACKET ALSO.
What I do on my bow mount troll motor, is I use the bracket above or Motor Guides bracket. Then I mount a BIG FOOT off/on switch on the deck. I set the speed on the handle and the direction I want, then use the switch to control the movement of my boat. You can get this switch just about anywhere. See pics.
If you cant find this switch, I have used in the past, a dimmer switch from an old car/truck that was mounted in the floor. Buy from any auto parts store, just mount on a piece of wood then secure to deck of your boat.


----------

